# Trying to Identify music in an old Tod Browning movie....



## PfalzDIII

Hello…
I'm new here in the forum, and I thought I would get acquainted by asking a question about a piece of music that I'm trying to identify. Now, the only clue that I can give you is that it was the "score" played behind the prolog of that old 1932 Tod Browning movie, "Freaks". If you have seen this movie and can Identify the music/composer, please, let me know. It sounded so beautiful and tender. If I can find it on Youtube I'll post it. I actually found it! Can anyone ID this music? 





You all have pleasant evening.

Danny


----------



## Taggart

Can't help directly. IMDb has a track listing at http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0022913/soundtrack?ref_=tt_trv_snd


----------



## PfalzDIII

Taggart:
Thank you for your reply, and the list, but the piece that I’m looking for is a Classical composition. I only heard it one other time while I was listening to overnight classic music on KUAF radio. But, sadly I had no time to jot down the composers name, nor the title of the piece. Ho-hum…I’ll find it eventually

Danny


----------



## Crudblud

Can't place the exact piece, but I'm pretty sure the composer is either Tchaikovsky or Glazunov.


----------



## PfalzDIII

Thank you, I'll go have a look see! Thanks Frank!


----------



## Perotin

It's Antar by Rimsky-Korsakov.


----------



## PfalzDIII

That's it! Thank you so kindly, "Perotin"


----------

